

Playdom acquired Virtual-world Startup Metaplace - CoryOndrejka
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/08/playdom-acquires-metaplace/

======
Rhapso
I was a metaplace beta tester, they had a great idea going there, I hope this
gives it another shot.

